# Chuck Adams Bowhunter Series Rangefinder By: Bushnell



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm kinda surprised by your review. Lots of positive, but there are a couple things you left out.

1. This range finder Does NOT work in a ground blind thru mesh!!!! (surprised me since it is supposed to be made for bow hunters!)

2. This range finder does NOT work when it is foggy or misty outside AT ALL. 

3. This range finder does NOT work on black 3d targets.


Besides these issues it is a very accurate range finder. The battery does last a long time. I was a little disappointed when i found out it was made in China. What gives? Also, I would bet that you will never see Chuck Adams with this rangefinder in the field. 

IMO You might want to hunt with your equipment before you write a review.


----------



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

*: Chuck Adams Bowhunter Series Rangefinder By: Bushnell*

I appreciate your reply and sorry to hear you did not like your rangefinder. I have found my battery has lasted all summer and still going strong. Yes, I do find that when going through and object it causes the rangefinder not to give a distance and I will check into this and reply back. I do not use the mesh because I feel it may interfere with the flight of the arrow. I do not have or have access to any black targets and cannot comment on this. If it is foggy or misty odds are you aren't shooting very far and I would not need a range finder for such a short distance or depending on how bad it is may not even hunt. If you look most of the gear made these days is unfortunately made or assembled in China or other countries. Even other big name companies utilizes China for the same reasons. You seem like the type that would be surprised to find out that parts from your American made car are actually either made or assembled in Mexico and Japan . I don't agree but welcome to 2011.
Now as far as the nice arrogant comment about hunting with my equipment. We do the best we can to utilize the equipment or put it in a hunting situation. Given the amount of items we write about and time it is sometimes hard to cover every aspect. That is why I post in places such as Archerytalk to get feedback. So, if you don't know me don't make false allegations of what I do and don't do.

I appreciated your feedback,
Gary Elliott
Garysbowhunting.com


----------



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

dbow said:


> I'm kinda surprised by your review. Lots of positive, but there are a couple things you left out.
> 
> 1. This range finder Does NOT work in a ground blind thru mesh!!!! (surprised me since it is supposed to be made for bow hunters!)
> 
> ...


*Spoke with Bushnell rep and he advised me, "Some will, it depends upon the type of glass and coatings on glass. Some glass coatings on windows are coated such to prevent certain wavelengths of light from coming through. Also depends upon the curvature of the glass etc.
It sounds like it’s not an absolute that they won’t range through the glass, mesh, etc., but I’d imagine we list it in the manual so folks don’t think the unit is faulty.*


----------

